# Pot light blew in kitchen now none of them will turn off



## tg183 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi.

Was in the kitchen when suddenly one of the pot lights blew. It was like a quick bright flash and then it was out.  There was no popping sound.

The other five lights were on. I went and got a replacement bulb and then I tapped the light switch which is supposed to dim it from full brightness to off. Except nothing happened. It's one of those ones that has little green lights on the side of it like this:








I can press it all I want but nothing will turn off and the little green lights don't light up at all.

The switch next to it (as seen in video below) controls the outside flood light next to the side door. That works fine. It however is a normal switch and not a dimmer one.

Went to basement and switched off the breaker for those lights. Changed the bulb to a new one and turned the breaker back on. But again, the kitchen remains totally lit up and we can't turn off the lights.

Here is a video:

[ame="https://vimeo.com/190499492"]https://vimeo.com/190499492[/ame]



Any idea what is going on here? Do I need a new light switch? No idea how to wire it. You think a handy person should be able to do it?


Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2016)

It sounds like the switch, others here that know more might have other thoughts but yes you can change it.
Buy the exact same switch and move wires one at a time to the new switch.
Or take detailed pictures of wires and where they are placed.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 7, 2016)

The sudden short when the light blew probably blew out the dimmer.


----------

